# Just a little update...



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi everyone! I haven't been on for the last week due to stress, work (i picked up an extra day), and anxiety. I miss you all and your babies and hope everyone is doing well--happy birthday to those I missed! 
I just wanted to update you guys with what is going on in my life.. I am still in the Condo w/ my ex, and we are literally on non speaking terms. It's pretty tough on me, not because I want to talk to him but because I can't believe this is the way things became after sharing 7 years together... yesterday he finally talked to me and I completely got mad because why should I talk to him now that he wants to talk, but when I wanna talk it's like I just commited some of a crime?! :smilie_tischkante: It is obvious that this is just not working out and I need to move out ASAP... on the bright side, I saved enough money for my 1st 3 months rent so far... I am so proud of myself and am on my way out, BUT of course finding an apartment that will allow Luci to come seems to be completely impossible. I went to see a couple of them and they were both so small and dingy and dirty..disgusting.. So, on Sunday I have 2 more to see, I think one of them might work out as I kind of know the owner of the apartment so PLEASE KEEP YOUR FINGERS CROSSED FOR ME.  Luci is still in that kind of "where should I sleep" mood...at night she paces at the end of my bed not knowing if she should go to the living room where he is, or if she should stay with me... it breaks my heart and I can't wait til I am out so that we can start our new life. 
I have this overwhelming feeling of strength...even though i'm kind of lost--i feel so strong and SOOO HAPPY... my friends and clients at work even notice that my face seems different, my smile looks sincere and I feel genuinely happy--even in the midst of this! So... I feel like i've finally gotten a little bit of luck in all the right places.... I will keep you guys posted. Thanks for your PMs, and your encouraging words, they mean so much!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh i hope this new place works out for you!!
I've missed you!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Good for you! I'm glad that in the face of everything you have going on right now, you have been able to rise above it all and SMILE! :aktion033: 

I will be keeping everything crossed for you that the new digs work out - and I will make Harley & Dakota cross their legs when they are sleeping next to me on the sofa tonight and tell them that it's for good luck for you & Luci!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Good for you, Andrea!!!! I hope that everything goes well this weekend with the apartment hunting!!! I'm sure that you will feel so much better when you get away from him and all that stress!!! We are all here for you!!! :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Andrea , I'm proud of you for moving forward in such a positive fashion :aktion033: . I can hardly wait until you have your own place  . Sarah


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Good for you Andrea!!!!! I have barely been on line in the last few weeks, but have wondered how things are going for you. I am thrilled that you have found the inner strength that you and Luci need to get through this. Finding a new place will be wonderful.....you need to be away from the ex. Ugh! I can't even imagine how you are still sharing a space. Hang in there and come back to us soon!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh Andrea I am SO happy to hear this wonderful update!!! I will for sure keep my fingers and toes crossed and Mia wanted me to let you know shes got her paws crossed for you too! I hope this apt works out for you and Luci. :grouphug: Hugs to you and Luci and cheers to the new life you two will soon start together!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Hugs to you Andrea! Soon you and Luci will begin a new and wonderful change. Keep that in mind and stay strong.

Marsha


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Andrea--I'm so glad you updated. Your post sounds very optimistic to me, although I know things are TOUGH right now (I've been in your shoes). I agree that getting out of there ASAP is critical. I hope those places you look at Sunday will be not only decent but GREAT for you to move in to. Do you have a friend or family that you could possibly move in with to share expenses? It's challenging going from two incomes to one until you really get settled. Anyway, I'm sure you've covered everything. Things will only get better for you and Lucy! You absolutely deserve it!! :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Hang in there Andrea! We are sending you positive thoughts and prayers to help you get thru this difficult time.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sounds like you're on the right track! Way to go girl :thumbsup:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Sounds like you're doing well. I hope the apartment works out so you can be completely free of any past reminders. Good luck!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks for updating us, Andrea. We all wish you the best. I hope you find the right place soon, it will be easier once you can get away from your current living conditions. Stay strong & positive....There will still be tough times but just know we're all here for you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Way to go! Just remember things happen for a reason and you might not know what that reason is yet but you will. I think your life will do nothing but get better when you have your own place and get started on a new chapter of your life. You'll have ups and downs but you'll get there. I wish you the best!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:grouphug: Good luck with the apartment hunting.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Wow, it sounds like things are on the verge of really coming together for you. I'm happy that you're feeling so strong and secure and happy. This will be a wonderful phase of your life. I wish you an abundance of happiness. Hugs to Luci


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that you're doing well with everything. I hope one of the apartments you see tomorrow is awesome! You and Luci certainly deserve it! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Andrea-Glad you posted an update. I was thinking about you the other day. I hope this apartment works out and you can start fresh!!! Hugs to you and Luci :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

It sounds like you are planning ahead~~~Oh, how I hope the apt works out for you this weekend!!! You are a pretty girl and your life will take a drastic turn for the BETTER!!!! Good Luck Andrea!!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I've been wondering about you. Thanks for the update. It sounds like you are really coming into yourself. It's truly a wonderful place to be when you finally recognize that you are a strong, confident, self-sufficient woman who truly deserves the best life has to offer. Good for you. I'll be praying for a wonderful and safe apartment for you and Luci within your budget.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for the update! 

Everything is going to work out for you and little Luci! 

I wish you luck with the apartment hunt :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

good for you, I'm really proud of you. I hope you get a place on Sunday, you are just starting the beginnings of a wonderful life.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Good luck-I just know that everything will work out for you in the end!! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

God bless you, your mental outlook sure seems postive and as if you are going in the right direction. I wish you well.

Take care,
Melanie


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi I was wondering where you and Luci have been! You are sure missed. :grouphug: I'm happy that things are looking up for you. Sorry your are having to deal with this weirdness between you and your ex. :grouphug:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

UPDATE: 
Hi everyone!!! Thank you so much for your wonderful words of encouragement...I am so happy that you guys are in my life!!!!! Sorry I couldn't say thank you earlier but there was craziness last night and I ended up leaving for the night. So...here it goes. I went to see the apartment--and I LOVE IT!!!! I told the guy I would give him a deposit right then and there but he said that he needed a copy of my W2 and also my employment record to make sure I can afford it so he will call me tomorrow and let me know whether it's mine or not.-I'll update tomorrow night cause I have work from 10-7 but PLEASE pray that I get it!!! The apartment is SOOOO beautiful, brand new 1 bedroom apt, has BEAUTIFUL HUGE windows and 2 tremendous walk in closets, it has carpeting in the livingroom and bedroom and the kitchen/eating area, and the bathroom is huge. All new appliances and everything else, and the best part, Luci is allowed to be there!!! It's soo nice I just pray that it works out. Thank you all so much again for your support!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Praying like crazy it's yours!! rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

OOOH I hope you get it!!!

rayer: rayer:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Andrea, I will be praying you get the apartment..Sounds to me like it is meant to be :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

rayer: rayer: 

Oh, WOW it sounds wonderful!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

It just has to be yours Andrea-I'll pray it works out and you get the apt so you can start your life over rayer: rayer:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

rayer: When God closes one door - he opens another ... the place sound great ! ... I love the look and smell of new homes - everything shiney and new ... 

I am sure he'll approve you - you should have batted your eyelashes - like a damsel in distress kind of thing ..


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*oh my gosh andrea!! such good news....that apt. sounds like a winner :chili: :chili: ...yay I really hope you get it so you and luci can start fresh and feel good living somewhere you are comfortable rayer: :grouphug: :aktion033: *


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Good luck! I will be praying for you to get this. It sounds perfect for you and your baby! rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

> rayer: When God closes one door - he opens another ... the place sound great ! ... I love the look and smell of new homes - everything shiney and new ...
> 
> I am sure he'll approve you - you should have batted your eyelashes - like a damsel in distress kind of thing .. [/B]



LOL I did!! LOL i really hope with all my heart and soul that I get this place!! I am already packing my stuff just in case... and I also forgot to tell you guys that the apartment is super close to my condo now, which means walking distance to work since I wont have a car anymore!!!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Andrea I am crossing my fingers and toes for you! Hang in there, things will get easier!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Oh, Andrea...I'll be praying that you get this new place. rayer: rayer: Getting a place of your own will help the healing process & this place sounds so perfect for you!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you. It sounds fabulous~ Good luck. You definitely deserve some happy days ahead!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, that is WONDERFUL news, please let us know as soon as you can!!!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thinking of you and sending you (and the landlord) positive thoughts!

Keep up the good work of forward movement in your life - it will bring you to a great new place!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

> rayer: When God closes one door - he opens another ... the place sound great ! ... I love the look and smell of new homes - everything shiney and new ...
> 
> I am sure he'll approve you - you should have batted your eyelashes - like a damsel in distress kind of thing .. [/B]


i hope everything works out for you and luci :grouphug:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

It sounds wonderful and perfect! I'm sending positive thoughts your way. Can hardly wait until it's yours!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I hope you get the apartment Andrea, it sounds really nice & you sooooo need to get out of that condo really soon. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That sounds perfect and I sure hope you get it! Sounds like things are just getting better and I know they will continue too.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

It sounds perfect!!!!!!!

For some reason, I have a nagging in the back of my head about showing him your W2! I guess because I've had my cc # stolen three times over the last 5yrs. Wouldn't a letter from your company stating your salary be enough for him? I think your W2 will have your SS# on it, which really shouldn't be his business. I dunno, just something to think about.

Good luck and be sure to update.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

That apt. sounds wonderful Andrea!!!  Praying that you get it and can move into to ASAP!!! rayer: rayer:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I hope you get it!!! :biggrin: I'll be looking for an update. :biggrin:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Update #2.

Hi everyone. I'm so frustrated and i don't know what to do. I spoke to the landlord this morning and he said that if it was up to only him he would give the apartment to me tomorrow, but he said with my circumstances, his partner said that he is nervous that what if I can't make the rent payments, and what if I leave or what if my EX comes and proposes to me and then I really screw them and break the lease. He said that in the last year they have gone thru 2 evictions in other properties that has cost them thousands of dollars in attorney's fees and loss of rent by the tenants, that he (the business partner) is really cautious who he rents to..SO...he said that I would have to give him 3 months security deposit that would be written in the lease plus 1st month's rent...and that means that I have to give him 3400 in order to move in. When I move out I would get my money back but the problem is that I have no furniture and DO NOT wanna have to charge the furniture on my credit cards because the last thing I need right now is credit card debt... SO.. I don't think I can take it because I am short some money. This would have been amazing and perfect for me. :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: I don't know why this had to happen!!!!!!!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> Update #2.
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm so frustrated and i don't know what to do. I spoke to the landlord this morning and he said that if it was up to only him he would give the apartment to me tomorrow, but he said with my circumstances, his partner said that he is nervous that what if I can't make the rent payments, and what if I leave or what if my EX comes and proposes to me and then I really screw them and break the lease. He said that in the last year they have gone thru 2 evictions in other properties that has cost them thousands of dollars in attorney's fees and loss of rent by the tenants, that he (the business partner) is really cautious who he rents to..SO...he said that I would have to give him 3 months security deposit that would be written in the lease plus 1st month's rent...and that means that I have to give him 3400 in order to move in. When I move out I would get my money back but the problem is that I have no furniture and DO NOT wanna have to charge the furniture on my credit cards because the last thing I need right now is credit card debt... SO.. I don't think I can take it because I am short some money. This would have been amazing and perfect for me. :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: I don't know why this had to happen!!!!!!!![/B]


Can they do that? Isn't your ex an attorney? Perhaps you could ask him about that. Well, maybe they can do whatever they want, but if you qualify, I don't understand how they can do that. I understand a security deposit and a month's rent in advance, but that seems excessive. Your ex shouldn't be a part of this equation as far as they're concerned. I'm sorry, but I hope they reconsider and that you can move into it. Sounds fabulous for you. Good luck!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

That does seem excessive!
but can you live without furniture for awhile? Are you going to get anything from your house now?
I think a bed would work for now or freecycle sometimes has good things (that are all free) and it might tide you over - it could be a treasure hunt in shabby shiekl (if that's how you spell that?)!


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi I've just been reading your updates and I feel like I've been on a roller coaster ride with you. I was so excited reading the last update, and then I click for the next page to see some happy news, but sadly it wasn't. I'm so sorry! but what they're saying sounds so fishy.. can they really pull in your ex and all that into the equation here? That seems really unfair and making you pay that much in advance sounds like something is up. I really hope this all works out for you! rayer:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

I hope and pray things go better for you. That extra payment seems a bit odd...check with NYC rules and regulations, call the housing authority.....I bet that isn't even legal...I just hope you get settled soon in a new cozy nest.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that. I was hoping for good news.

However, that seems incredibly excessive! I can understand maybe double the security, but not 3 months rent! That's crazy! :w00t: 

If this one doesn't work it wasn't meant to and you'll find one that IS perfect (without crazy landlords)


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Andrea why dont you ask him if you can pay 1st, last & security and that other month incorporate it in your monthly rent until it's paid??? Here in FL they usually ask you for 1st, last & security.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

What?? What kind of operation are they running there? Honestly, Andrea, you don't want to rent from people like that. It sounds really shady to me. It's ABSOLUTELY NONE OF THEIR BUSINESS what you have going on in your personal life. Really--hold on and keep looking for a place that has no strings attached. You absolutely don't need that aggravation. I agree that it's probably not even legal--but I wouldn't push it or look into it further, I'd stay away. Something will come up for you. Honestly, I understand that you and the ex are going your separate ways and I understand the place is his, but he is a real A$$-AND-A-HALF for not even helping you along in this. And you can tell him I said that, lol. You hang in there, hon. Something will come along. Keep your chin up. :grouphug:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry Andrea! :grouphug: I was hoping for some good news for you. The owners' demands seem very excessive! I don't understand how they can be worried about your Ex! That seems a bit far fetched. 

Maybe there is a reason why this apartment is not working out. Maybe there is a better place out there for you! Things will work out eventually! Its probably for the best, you probably wouldn't want to have them as your landlords anyways. Just keep looking and know that we all support you and are here for you!!! :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww, oh that really sucks they are being so judgemental about you moving in based on other's mistakes. Awful world we live in now a days.

I feel also that is a sign you should keep looking for another place. You can do it. :grouphug: 

God bless you and good luck!
Melanie


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh Andrea, I'm so sorry that the apartment didn't work out. I agree with Pam that you probably don't want to rent from people like that anyways, but that doesn't make it suck any less. Hang in there, I'm sure you'll find something that is perfect with perfect landlords too!

Josie says: You should move here...they only ask for first month's rent and deposit. Mommy only paid $250 deposit, $100 pet deposit and first month's rent to move in here. She says I have to get a job because I owe her the $15 per month pet rent!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

No one should be basing a business decision on your personal life. How did they find out about your ex and your situation with him? I understand both sides here. At one time a long time ago we lived in a tiny town, when we moved we rented it. Trying to get responsible people to rent was hard to do. Any more I don't let people know too much about me who don't need to know. People are very judgemental and never see the whole situation. 
Keep looking, something will come your way Andrea.

Tina


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Thank you all so much for your support. I feel like I still want the apartment so badly it's so perfect for me, location and all. This whole situation just makes me so mad because if my ex wasn't acting like such a jerk--not to mention if he really loved me, he wouldn't let me struggle like this because after all when you love someone don't you still want the best for them?!?!?!? This is so frustrating... He owns this condo, my car outright (no payments left) and not to mention all the furniture AND has his own business, after 7 years I can't believe he is just leaving me completely penniless it's just sickening. I don't want to say that I am feeling sorry for myself but like... I feel like I want out SOO badly and he is making it impossible. All day today he has been texting me about how he doesn't want me to go, and loves me and bla bla bla..and it irritates me because I'm unhappy and never EVER wanna be with him again, and he just doesn't get it! How many times does a person have to repeat themselves. :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Andrea, 
If this is a great apt you should do whatever it takes to secure the place. Could you borrow some money from your family? Get a nice blowup bed from Wal-Mart and hold off on furniture. Sorry folks, but I understand where the landlord is coming from. If you've ever been screwed over, you can understand too. Life isn't always fair.........


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Wow! That sounds REALLY excessive!!! I guess they do whatever they want though....I dont see how they take your personal life into considersation! I mean if you have the funds, what is it any of their business what your situation is with your ex?! Maybe in some weird way it just wasnt meant to be? 



I know things will work out perfectly for you!

OR 

Maybe this means moving to San Diego!? LOL 
You know...An amazing hair dresser as yourself could build clients anywhere!!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

> What?? What kind of operation are they running there? Honestly, Andrea, you don't want to rent from people like that. It sounds really shady to me. It's ABSOLUTELY NONE OF THEIR BUSINESS what you have going on in your personal life. Really--hold on and keep looking for a place that has no strings attached. You absolutely don't need that aggravation. I agree that it's probably not even legal--but I wouldn't push it or look into it further, I'd stay away. Something will come up for you. Honestly, I understand that you and the ex are going your separate ways and I understand the place is his, but he is a real A$$-AND-A-HALF for not even helping you along in this. And you can tell him I said that, lol. You hang in there, hon. Something will come along. Keep your chin up. :grouphug:[/B]


I'm with Pam on this. I know you say it's perfect for you but these guys are taking you for ride. Their story could be true, but my instinct is they are selling you a sob story. Offer them 1st, last, and 1 month's rent as security deposit and be firm. My guess is they'll eventually take it.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> Andrea,
> If this is a great apt you should do whatever it takes to secure the place. Could you borrow some money from your family? Get a nice blowup bed from Wal-Mart and hold off on furniture. Sorry folks, but I understand where the landlord is coming from. If you've ever been screwed over, you can understand too. Life isn't always fair.........[/B]


I agree 100%. I too can understand where the landlord is coming from. Not that I think that you will screw them over at all Andrea but there are many people out there who would! In MA a landlord must put any security deposit into an interest bearing account and at the end of the lease they have to pay you back the deposit PLUS the interest. I can only assume that NYC has similar rules. The landlord is really just looking for assurance that if you do walk from the lease they will have at least three months to find a new tenant without losing any of their money. 

Maybe you could put in the lease that you will give them two months now and another month as soon as you can save up some money, say in like another month or something. That way they will have a little extra now and they have a contract saying you will give them some more next month. Worth a shot?

I too would forego furniture for a few months or buy some from craigslist for cheap/free. You need to get out of the condo and away from your ex so that you and Luci can start your new life!! This place sounds really great for that!

Good luck Andrea and let us know what happens!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Andrea, I'm so sorry you have to go thru this. My heart aches for you.

Wait a minute......you were with your BF for 7 years? Doesn't that mean you are entitled to "common law" advantages? Our town offers free attorney advise over the phone on certain days, check into free advise and common law for couples that have been together for at least 7 years.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> What?? What kind of operation are they running there? Honestly, Andrea, you don't want to rent from people like that. It sounds really shady to me. It's ABSOLUTELY NONE OF THEIR BUSINESS what you have going on in your personal life. Really--hold on and keep looking for a place that has no strings attached. You absolutely don't need that aggravation. I agree that it's probably not even legal--but I wouldn't push it or look into it further, I'd stay away. Something will come up for you. Honestly, I understand that you and the ex are going your separate ways and I understand the place is his, but he is a real A$$-AND-A-HALF for not even helping you along in this. And you can tell him I said that, lol. You hang in there, hon. Something will come along. Keep your chin up. :grouphug:[/B]


I couldn't agree more!!!

Everything happens for a reason...and something isn't right here. When you said they asked to see your w2, that right there was a red flag for me. I say cut your losses and find something else.

Good luck, I know its hard and upsetting, but you'll get through it. :grouphug:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> Andrea, I'm so sorry you have to go thru this. My heart aches for you.
> 
> Wait a minute......you were with your BF for 7 years? Doesn't that mean you are entitled to "common law" advantages? Our town offers free attorney advise over the phone on certain days, check into free advise and common law for couples that have been together for at least 7 years.[/B]



New York doesn't have common law marriage. I think a lot of people get confused by common law marriage. This only works if the couple lives as a married couple and holds themselves out to family, friends, etc. as married. Dating for 7 years does not qualify as a common law marriage or entitle you to any "spousal" rights even in states that do recognize common law marriage.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh Andrea! I'm so sorry you are having to deal with this.  I don't see how this person can use your personal situation against you. It seems illegal to me. Also, how does he even know about your situation? If it was me, I would try one more time to work it out with them and see if there is any way you don't have to pay so much in advance for rent. If they aren't willing to compromise and work with you, then it is a sign and wasn't mean to be and I think you should move on and find another apartment. I really believe when we want something so badly (like when I wanted to get the Lexus for my new car and ended up not getting it) and it doesn't work that there is a reason and we shouldn't fight it. Just my opinion. Hugs to you! :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Thank you all so much for your support. I feel like I still want the apartment so badly it's so perfect for me, location and all. This whole situation just makes me so mad because if my ex wasn't acting like such a jerk--not to mention if he really loved me, he wouldn't let me struggle like this because after all when you love someone don't you still want the best for them?!?!?!? This is so frustrating... He owns this condo, my car outright (no payments left) and not to mention all the furniture AND has his own business, after 7 years I can't believe he is just leaving me completely penniless it's just sickening. I don't want to say that I am feeling sorry for myself but like... I feel like I want out SOO badly and he is making it impossible. All day today he has been texting me about how he doesn't want me to go, and loves me and bla bla bla..and it irritates me because I'm unhappy and never EVER wanna be with him again, and he just doesn't get it! How many times does a person have to repeat themselves. :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair:[/B]


Hey, if you had $3400 you could buy a house for God's sake. That's a nice down payment--we didn't even put down anything! Anyway, I still say that asking anything over first, last & security is ridiculous. Who has $3400 in their bank account for something like that? Even if you had it, so then you'd be left with NOTHING to fall back on if you needed it? That's crazy. It's none of their business what's going on in your personal life--I'm old and crusty and experienced enough in life to have been on both sides of the fence (theirs and yours) and it just doesn't make sense to me. I'd move on--there's got to be more places out there? :grouphug:


----------

